# 629 Classic- looking for info on new purchase



## volksman63nc (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi, picked up a new N-frame yesterday. It's a ported stainless 629 Classic 6 1/2" 44 mag. The seller thought it may be a Lew Horton custom, but I'm leaning towards a Performance Center gun. The serial# is CSL7790...there is also electric pencil markings on the right side grip frame of 100 over 29308, curious about that as well as the manufacture date. Anything else you good folks can expound on the gun would be appreciated!
Bill


----------

